# Kommentare zu: Anglerboard auch für Menschen ab 50 interessant :-))



## Anglerboard-Team (25. April 2006)

Hier gibts die Infos , und ab hier könnt Ihr kommentieren und diskutieren>>>


----------



## Ossipeter (25. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard auch für Menschen ab 50 interessant )*

Gewählt!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard auch für Menschen ab 50 interessant )*

Mensch, biste auch schon "so alt" )))


----------



## Nauke (25. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard auch für Menschen ab 50 interessant )*

Hab auch gewählt:m


----------



## Timmy (25. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard auch für Menschen ab 50 interessant )*

Fühl mich heute wie ein alter Sack . Darf ich jetzt auch wählen?


----------



## Hechthunter21 (25. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard auch für Menschen ab 50 interessant )*

würde auch gerne UNTERSTÜTZEN aber in meinem Alter geht das nicht:m


----------



## MelaS72 (25. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard auch für Menschen ab 50 interessant )*

würde (wenn ich 20 Jahre älter wäre....boah, welche Frau sagt sowas schon von sich  ) sofort wählen. Somit werde ich meinen Vater (fischer2507) morgen mal eine Abstimmung ans Herz legen


----------



## Brasilfischer (26. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard auch für Menschen ab 50 interessant )*

... und natürlich hat der "olle, rasende Reporter" auch sein Votum abgegeben!

brasilfischer René


----------



## MobyDicky (26. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard auch für Menschen ab 50 interessant )*

:q  ich wähl dann in 14 Jahren :q


----------



## Global Playboy (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard auch für Menschen ab 50 interessant )*

Hallo!

Ich finds toll wie sich das Board bei allen Altersgruppen etabliert hat #6 
Vom Jungangler bis zum alten Hasen  
Also Leute stimmt fleißig ab damit wir das Anglerboard bald auf Platz 1 sehen |jump:


----------



## tokeegecko (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard auch für Menschen ab 50 interessant )*

Stimme abgegeben(abgeben lassen wohlbemerkt)!!

mfg
No


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard auch für Menschen ab 50 interessant )*

So is brav )))


----------



## Magic_Moses (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard auch für Menschen ab 50 interessant )*

"Leider" bin ich noch zu jung für die Wahl und verfälschen will ich da ja auch nix.

Überraschen tut mich die Nominierung allerdings nicht: unsere Vereinsgewässer sitzen immer voll mit Rentnern und wenn die dann nach der Disco nochmal im Internetcafé reinschauen, müssen die ja wohl oder übel auf 'ner Angelseite landen, weil der Webwasher die Schmutz-Seiten ja gar nicht erst aufmacht :q  

Weiter so - ich freu mich auf die 50 #6


----------



## uwe103 (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard auch für Menschen ab 50 interessant )*

kann man mir die fehlenden 7 1/2 Monate nicht gutschreiben???

Werde dafür meinen Angelspezie, der sonst kein Internet hat, abstimmen lassen, denn jede Stimme zählt.


----------



## heinzi (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard auch für Menschen ab 50 interessant )*

ich durfte auch wählen......


----------



## Drohne (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard auch für Menschen ab 50 interessant )*

Selbstverständlich hat auch der Drohn mit seinem zarten 55 Lenzen seine Stimme fürs Board abgegeben.#6


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard auch für Menschen ab 50 interessant )*

Hab gewählt


----------

